# Joy Division [Fans only]



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

*Ian Curtis died thirty two years ago on May 18th 1980. This is the full obituary that appeared in NME in June 1980 

The very best rock music is created by individuals and musicians obsessive and eloquent enough to inspect and judge destinies and systems with artistic totality and sometimes tragic necessity.
Joy Division throw us out of balance. Their music is undoubtedly filled with the horror of the times,catastrophic images of compulsion, contradiction, wonder, fear. The threatening nature of society hangs heavy; bleak death is never far away; each song is a mystery, a pursuit. The music is brutally sensual and melancholic. The songs never avoid loneliness, cruelty, suffering; they defy these things.
Joy Division make art. The prejudice that hangs around the word 'art' puts people off, makes them think of the untouchable, the unreachable and the unrealistic. Joy Division put reality into rock. Yet for all the intensity and violence of their images, the music never relinquishes a classic accessibility; rhythm, melody, atmosphere are awesomely sophisticated.

Joy Division make art. Joy Division make the very best rock music.
This is heavy stuff, and why not? Joy Division achieve something unique. Joy Division are not merely a hip new wave group on a fashionable independent label. The month before what was to have been their first American gigs. Joy Division completed an impromptu set of British dates. In keeping with their corporate aversion to regulation and routine, the gigs hardly qualified as a tour proper.
Spread through April, they followed hot on the heels of the fortnight spent in Islington's Britannia Row studios on the new 'Closer' album. The dates took in London venues as diverse as the Rainbow, where they supported The Stranglers, to three nights at the Moonlight Club. Out of town, they went largely unannounced or were advertised only locally. Though a few of the dates were cancelled an Ian Curtis fell ill, it was a period of hectic and intense activity for the group.

The last of the gigs was in the University of Birmingham 's High Hall on Friday May the 2nd. It was also, fatefully, the last public appearance Ian Curtis made as vocalist in Joy Division.
Four days before the Birmingham gig, a video was filmed in Manchester for the forthcoming 'Love Will Tear Us Apart' single. The location - a disused, windswept, Dickensian warehouse converted into a rehearsal studio - seemed the ideal place for a Joy Division video. But the band's attitude to proceedings was withdrawn and disinterested. Even on camera, they seemed to have little time for such promotional niceties.

Such lethargy could hardly have been further removed from the mood in the university dressing room later that week as the band prepared for the Birmingham gig: Joy Division, despite their reputation as sober individuals, despite the myth of romanticised gloom that seemed to extend way beyond their vivid musical imagery, despite the cryptic humour of manager Rob Gretton, were earthy and easy-going people. 
Just because they painted graphical music landscapes of unprecedented power in their work, didn't mean that Joy Division never joked or smiled in their quieter moments.
But the earthy offstage demeanours - the blunt, wary Peter Hook, the mischievous Bernie Albrecht, the quiet, easy-going Stephen Morris and the shy, fragile, polite Ian Curtis - were transformed the minute the group stepped into the misty blue and green glare of the stage spotlights.
&#8230;
Ian Curtis was highly emotional, deeply romantic and acutely sensitive. It was these qualities, plus an irrational willingness to take the blame for things, combined with a set of problems it's not relevant to reveal, that made him decide to leave us. A change of scenery, for him, perhaps, freedom.
On Saturday, May 17, four days before Joy Division were to fly to America, he had visited his old house in Macclesfield to watch the televised film Stroszek by his favourite director, Herzog. Hours later, in the early hours of the Sunday morning, he hung himself. He was just 23 years old.

That a myth will develop is inevitable, if only because of the 'type' of group Joy Division seem to be, the passions they arouse, Ian Curtis' words are vivid and dramatic. They omit links and open up perspectives; they are set deep in untamed, unfenced darkness. He confronted himself with ultimate realities.
Ian's leaving gives his words and his images a final desperate, sad edge of clarity. It's a perverse way for Joy Division to get their deserved attention.

When we listen to past and future Joy Division records the myth takes on new shape and stature. Our memories add to the myth. Ian Curtis' own myths, the myths he dragged up from the deep and tuned to our reality, inspire it.

The myth gets stronger &#8230; we might as well get on with it. Ian would love this myth. Ian Curtis was young, but he had already seen the depths. His death is a waste, but he had already given us more than we dare hope for anyone.

We were looking towards him. And he was no longer there.

The impact of Joy Division can only grow stronger, more importantly so than any myth. Joy Division can not clean away the trivia and delusion of mass-based rock music, but they throw a shadow over it all. They emphasise the vanity and vulgarity of rock music so recklessly publicised and glorified by industry and media, the plain mundaneness of the majority of pop, and their own complete lack of conceit or ego indicates the uselessness of pretending rock is some sort of weapon of change. The very best rock is part of a fight, part of a larger decision, a widespread perception, something that actively removes prejudice and restriction.

Rock's greatness is its emotional effect on the individual. Joy Division's worth is immense to every individual who doesn't resent their strange awareness, who does not mock the lack of explanation of artistic emotions. The struggle and the conflict never ceases. There is no real safety, no consolation, and often the evil, futile boundaries of existence become too claustrophobic.

Ian Curtis decided to leave us, and yet he leaves behind words of such strength they urge us to fight, seek and reconcile. Joy Division will not change the World. But there is value; there has to be.
The effect of Joy Division, the unknown pleasures each individual fully tuned into Joy Division discovers, can only be guessed at. But the moods and the insight inspire us &#8230;*


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Great band,if there's any band you can say left behind a perfect discography it's Joy Division


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

I wish Ian Curtis had not killed himself. But he did (posthumously) help me get through a dark period with his music.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

One of my favourite bands...my top 5 songs.

1) Disorder
2) Love will tear us apart
3) Atmosphere
4) Transmission
5) No love lost


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

*This thread is for fans of Joy Division only. It wasn't initially made clear so I'm making it clear now.*


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I want to get into Joy Division. Any ideas on where to start?


----------



## how slow the wind (Mar 28, 2012)

I like Joy Division but does anyone else find it annoying how they've been commodified into some hipster fashion trend of late?


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

mark101 said:


>


Ah, this is such a great tune too. If I could travel back in time to see one gig, it would have to be a Joy Division gig in some dingy little Manchester club.


----------



## jean de maurier smith (Feb 29, 2012)

Joy Division rocks! I recently found a copy of Substance on vinyl for $1. One of my happiest thrift store finds ever. For anyone who hasn't seen it I would recommend 24 Hour Party People. While not a Joy Division biopic, it is an amazing movie. I've never been to England but it seems that for a long while Manchester was the center of the rock and roll universe.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

This is probably the least depressing Joy Division song.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

joy division got me a wife, no joke.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

My favourite JD tune...






Another Gem...


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

how slow the wind said:


> I like Joy Division but does anyone else find it annoying how they've been commodified into some hipster fashion trend of late?


I did not know this, bloody hipsters >:C


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

mark101 said:


> Just heartbreaking look at a relationship turning sour,one of my favourite songs of all time if not my favourite.This video was shot just three weeks before Ian took his life as his physical and mental health nosedived.
> 
> When routine bites hard,
> And ambitions are low,
> ...


My favourite one of their songs, I know a bit obvious.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i love joy division and ian curtis. it's so sad he killed himself :[. favorite song is maybe she's lost control and digital. the movie about his life made me cry more than any other movie ive ever seen


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

But if you could just see the beauty,
These things I could never describe,
These pleasures a wayward distraction,
This is my one lucky prize.
Isolation


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh yes! What a great thread


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I would even consider covering this track on my guitar to post somewhere here (as long as my face is out of the video). Such great rock music. I have attached some beautiful memories to it.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

I love Joy Division, there only fault was they ended so earley. i cant say the same for New Order tho i cant stand them lol


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

Peter Hook and his band will be performing Closer in dublin next month, should be my highlight of summer if i make it.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

I love them :3


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

mark101 said:


> Trailer from the film Control about Ian Curtis,a must see for fans


has to be in my list of top 10 fave movies. love it


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

My favourite JD song, covered vehemently.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

RIP Ian


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I just listened to a couple of songs posted on here, but they made a real big impression on me.
Makes me wonder why Love Will Tear Us Apart is the only song I've heard before.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

A bit random but this gave me a chuckle


----------



## JohnnyWhite (Nov 3, 2012)

I'll be honest, I used to hate Joy Division. I kept coming back to their songs occasionally, but their music seemed so dull and unappealing. One day, I had my computer on shuffle, and "Atmosphere" came on. I was too lazy to change the song from across the room and it was the first time I forced myself to listen to an entire Joy Division track. From that day I realized how brilliant they were, and especially, the depth of Ian's lyrics. 

I began to read up on them, from their beginnings as Warsaw, to Ian's suicide, and eventually the formation of New Order. I also read Ian's biography, written by his wife. She explains how Ian was always curious about death, and how he passionately expressed his sorrow through his lyrics. The more I listened and learned about them, the more I realized how much I related to Ian's lyrics.

If you're a new listener, I highly suggest you read up on Joy Division and Ian Curtis before you dismiss their music. Watch the movie "Control" and read Ian's biography. I used to hate them, and now I listen to them every day. Timeless music. Simple, yet, complex.


----------



## SurfinDead (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome thread!

JD is one of my all-time favorite bands...never really get tired of listening to them. Someone said it on an earlier page, but yeah, Ian Curtis has definitely helped me through some tough times.

Here is my all time favorite song:


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

Disorder - I could listen to that guitar all day lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

_"When we listen to past and future Joy Division records the myth takes on new shape and stature. *Our memories add to the myth.* Ian Curtis' own myths, the myths he dragged up from the deep and tuned to our reality, inspire it."_

The bold certainly touches home intimately. Given the circumstances under which I discovered this band and the fact I continue to immerse myself in them, there are certain things I can never bring myself to forget. I hold Joy Division in high esteem as a powerful post-punk band that made timeless rock music.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

mark101 said:


>


Really like this cover. Reznor and the NIN collective did a fine job.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Is Control a good movie? Never got round to watching it.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland (Mar 6, 2013)

The second I heard "Love Will Tear Us Apart" I fell in love with them. I'd been a fan of the goth music scene for a while, and always got them as a recommendation. I eventually took a listen and fell in love with them. I even got my best friend hooked onto them.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

*


















Ian Curtis (15 July 1956 - 18 May 1980) R.I.P

*​


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

i got into Joy Division after watching 24 Hour Party People. Control was also pretty good. R.I.P. Ian Curtis


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

confusion in her eyes says it all

SHEs LOST CONTROL

again


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I love them.

*This is the way, step inside*

*Seizing on the floor I thought she,d died*

*People like you find it easy*

*I,m doing the best that I can; I,m ashamed of the things I,ve been put through, I,m ashamed of the person I am*

*Gotta find some therapy; this treatment takes too long*

(fighting back tears as I type)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

*You cry out in your sleep - all my failings exposed*


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Yes JD has a flawless discography. Two of the greatest albums of all time, some of the greatest singles of all time. New Order is amazing too.

Always preferred JD's version of Ceremony to NO's. Something about the passion in Curtis' voice in the final months of his life gets to me.


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

Judging by my username it should be very obvious that I'm a Joy Division fan. Fell In love with the band as soon as I heard "Disorder" and "Colony" on the smiths radio station on last fm.

Just listened to this 10 minutes ago


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

There's something about Transmission that's very, very hard to find elsewhere. One of the best songs to play very loudly too. And the fact that Ian died 13 years before the day I was born has always got to me. Incredible music.


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

Beautiful.
There's something bittersweet about the sound of Ian's voice, each time I hear it, it sends shivers down my spine. Such a sad premature end to a tragic life


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

fonz said:


> Is Control a good movie? Never got round to watching it.


Its a good movie, but i'd only recommend it it you're in the mood for a slow film. Its kind of like a minimalist film if that makes sense, but yeah if you love joy division it's a must see.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

mark101 said:


> This is pretty sad, from the last ever Joy Division concert, just two weeks before Ian hanged himself.


This song is the most perfect song to describe how depression feels, that feeling of empty hopeless blackness that wants to suck you down into a dark pit.
I can't listen to JD when i'm really down it just sucks me down further.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, Joy Division was a great band, listened to them to death. Even quite fond of the punkier stuff they did as "Warsaw".


----------



## BizarreReverend (Feb 9, 2014)

Any love for this cover?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Didn't see this one yet. One of my favourites. Not like it's anything complicated or profound but I love the bass in this song.


----------



## lulu b (Jun 25, 2012)

one of my faves


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Ian's handwriting and lyrics.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Joy Division has been one of my favourite bands for a long time. Ceremony by New Order is one of my favourite songs, I have always wished there was a high quality Joy Division version.


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Closer = The grooviest cry for help ever. I'm not being facetious, IC is my spirit animal.


----------



## BizarreReverend (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

R.I.P​


----------



## lestrange (Sep 20, 2013)

_"I guess you were right, when we talked in the heat,
There's no room for the weak, no room for the weak."_


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I had quite a surreal dream a few months back, very beautiful though hard to describe. Joy division were performing at an abandoned building in London, I'd flown there with my Dad (who is not necessarily a fan), and almost nobody was there. 
They performed Atmosphere, and as they begun my vision became black-and-white. 
I managed to touch Ian's arm too, God, it was strange. I burst into tears, but thankfully I didn't wake up until the song was over.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Lovely remastered version of Walked In Line. More prominent drums, sounds stunning


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh, and this is worth a read for any fans: http://rob-summerfield.jimdo.com/ian-curtis-an-appreciation


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

​


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

I love "Love will tear us apart".


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

Joy aodoo


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Defiantly some Joy Division influence.


----------



## Krampjains (Sep 12, 2014)

Ali477 said:


> I love Joy Division, there only fault was they ended so earley. i cant say the same for New Order tho i cant stand them lol


 I feel the same. I absolutely love Joy Division, but loathe New Order. Maybe that's blasphemous to say, but . . . oh, well.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I love Jd... Was so stoked when I found out Trent reznor did a cover of dead souls. Both versions are freaking great.


----------



## Leah92 (Oct 3, 2014)

A cry for help, a hint of anesthesia


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

how slow the wind said:


> I like Joy Division but does anyone else find it annoying how they've been commodified into some hipster fashion trend of late?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Big fan for many years now!

Even like the punky Warsaw album so much!


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

unknown pleasures is *AMAZING!!!!!!!!* I love it...Haven't listened to anything else by them yet...


----------



## TTSP (Sep 23, 2014)

I love Joy Division!











too so many good songs to put in one post though!


----------



## LadyLike (Oct 31, 2014)

BizarreReverend said:


> Any love for this cover?


Being that The Swans are an amazing band, of course. Never seen the video until now though. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## LadyLike (Oct 31, 2014)

nataliej said:


>


Haha! That's great! Much like the Black Flag logo being all over the place these days.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

R.I.P

35 years, unbelievable :no


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------

